# Bozz's Backyard Bog is coming along w/pics



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well we are half way completed and almost ready for our party this weekend.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!!!


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*More pics....>>>>>>>*

A few more.................


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*more.....*

Last ones....>>>>


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*New web site too...........>>>*

Thanks.........we got a new web site up too. Very basic site but does the job.http://bozzsbackyardbog.webs.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you have some space there!

My favorite picture is the one of the spooked-up shed by the park bench.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you..........yeah that pic just came out great because of the shade.


----------

